# NetBeans 4.1 EA - Probleme beim Compielen



## thomas.g (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da ich vor kurzem NetBeans 4.1 gesaugt habe, hätte ich da eine Frage:

Wie kann man das machen, das NetBeans nicht nur das geöffnete Project Compielt, denn wenn ich mal eine externe Java Datei öffnen möchte, Compielt er trotzdem nur das Project?

Wenn man das Project schließt, macht er dann bei F6 dann gar nichts.

Bitte helf mir


----------



## Kirsche (2. Mrz 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da ich vor kurzem NetBeans 4.1 gesaugt habe, hätte ich da eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hi!

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz?
Du hast nicht nur ein, sondern mehrere Projekt und möchtest, das alle auf einem kompiliert werden?



Gruß
Kirsche


----------



## thomas.g (2. Mrz 2005)

Nö, es geht darum, das NetBeans auch mal externe EINZELNE Klasse Kompielen soll, und nicht nur die , die sich im Projekt befinden!


----------



## Jockel (2. Mrz 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, geht das mit NetBeans 4.0 nicht mehr... Die müssen in einem Projekt liegen.


----------

